# FET - injecting progesterone into thigh



## Chazzle (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi there. I'm due for FET on Friday and 2 days ago started the progesterone.  Cause the pessaries didn't work for me last time during fresh cycle, I am now doing progesterone injections. As I am on my own I can't inject in my bum so they said to inject in my thigh. I can hardly walk today from the pain. Feels like I've run a marathon! Any advice out there? Should I inject standing up or sitting down? Is my pain normal? Can't imagine how I'll be able to continue this way...


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi I wish you all the best with your cycle. I was told that if you gently pinch the skin so it's raised with thumb and finger then the injection goes in easier which worked for me and I had no pain x


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Also I did the injections sitting down


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

It is possible to inject yourself in the bum - if you can twist round a bit you can get the top outer quadrant ok. I did all my own injections because my partner has really shaky hands! I got a nurse at the clinic to watch and tell me how to do the first one and after that it was fine. She also drew a line round the area to inject in, which was really helpful (and quite funny).


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

There are subcutaneous ones that I am on this time.  Lubion.  I couldn't handle going to the nurses every night for the 12 weeks again for the inter muscular shots of gestone or utergest or whatever it is called now.  Have them check your levels as Lubion may be ok and the same as pretty much the normal cetrotide.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi chazzle 

I really struggle with the intramuscular injections as well. There's cream you can get to numb the area​ or use frozen peas? 

Agree with previous comments about nurse watching you, maybe book a short apt just so they can run it through with you again. Once you go d the right spot to inject the pain should be bearable. Also you could take paracetamol before? Take the edge off? 

I find you have to spend a while massaging the oil around so it gets into your system and not stuck in injecting area which is more painful.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I injected myself in the bum and yes they can  hurt a few hours afterwards and this can go on for a few days.  I had some really bad days with some of my earlier injections until my technique improved.  I found pain afterwards  much less of a problem if I warmed the vial up in my hand for a couple of minutes then drew up into syringe and immediately injected.  This is because the oil is less gloopy when warm so does less damage to the surrounding muscle tissue  when being injected in.  This made a big difference to my injections.  The numbing creams and ice etc only help with the pain of needle insertion not the after pain later.  I found the pain from needle insertion wasn't too bad in the bum as I'd just dart it in quickly. I continued until 18 weeks pregnant so quite adept at it. I would lay on my side legs bent at hips and knees and reach around to my bum.  If it was my left side bum I would dart it in with my right hand, as more accurate with my right hand  then push in injection  slowly with my left hand. 
As others have said though I thought only Lubion was now available to go subcutaneous into the tummy instead. 
TCCx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry you're completely right tincancat I put it in warm water before injecting which definitely makes a difference.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Is this PIO? 

Warm it up first, make the area you're injecting cold and then inject. Then massage injection area for about a minute.


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I just warmed it up - stuck it in my bra! - for 4/5 minutes, then injected it - I found keeping it warm made more of a difference than icing the area, and I found juggling warming the stuff while icing the injection site too tricky! I didn't find they hurt much at all, though, luckily.


----------



## Chazzle (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I now have the option of switching to the subcutaneous injections. Just found out I'm pregnant (10th time lucky!!) but I don't want the switch from IM to subcutaneous to increase the risk of affecting the pregnancy. Should I worry?! Has anyone done this?


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Chazzle 
Congratulations.  I can understand your reluctance to switch to subcutaneous as you have a combination which had finally worked for you.  I'd feel exactly the same not wanting to change. What do your clinic say? 
TCCx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Congratulations, I'm confused. Did you fall naturally? 

I agree with TCC go with what your clinic says, don't want to change and then feel worried about it.


----------



## Chazzle (Mar 6, 2017)

No had a FET and have been doing IM injections but as I'm on my own it's really tricky getting people to do it for me each day. Now I have to continue up to 12 weeks. Clinic says ok to switch so going with what they suggest. Just can't find much out there about the subcutaneous ones.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh well done for getting a bfp. What did you want to know about the tummy injections?


----------

